# My flock has a winter bath *video* (Plus, breed ID)



## Insomniac (Aug 21, 2007)

Hey everyone,

This is my flock a few weeks ago on a warm day (rare!) having a bath. I refilled their water and they piled into the dish, so I gave them a basin as well.

Most of them are ferals that couldn't be released. A few are homers that were found and taken to the Humane Society...they found their owners but they didn't want them back. Two were taken from an auction.

I apologize for my ridiculous narration, haha.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LjGfHmeeljY

Also, I was wondering, what kind of pigeons are these? 


















They were both strays, no longer wanted once their bands were tracked down.


----------



## MaryOfExeter (Sep 30, 2007)

Great video! 

The first one is a young homer (2 months or younger?), and the second is a tippler I think


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

WHAT CUTIES!!

You answered my question at the end. I saw only the one fantail and was going to ask if she had a mate. What a handsome one she has!

Well, those owner's loss is certainly your gain, Insomniac! Your birds are beautiful!

Just a question, tho...even tho it was cold out, they certainly seemed to want a bath...any chance of more or bigger bath "tubs?" That water dish just won't hack it! And, the other dish was certainly popular! ROFL

ALL THE BEST with LOVE, HUGS and SCRITCHES

Shi and Mr. Squeaks/Dom/Gimie/WoeBeGone


----------



## MaryOfExeter (Sep 30, 2007)

I couldn't believe they wanted to bathe either when I saw some were perching on a pile of snow waiting for their turn. Crazy birds!  How cold was it outside?


----------



## Insomniac (Aug 21, 2007)

Haha, usually they have a few more bathtubs when it's bathtime but I was admittedly feeling a bit lazy and since the faucet outdoors is frozen, I had to bring it out from inside...one was enough for me that day.  All of them eventually got a turn though...they just have to do it through the rank...top pigeons first, then everyone else gets a turn!

It was pretty warm out that day... -1C, or 30.2F. Today it is 14F (still pretty warm) and they wanted to have a bath...I didn't bring them out a basin...I can't allow it!! It's too cold! Maybe I'm over-protective....  but the wild pigeons don't have access to bathing water right now either, so they'll survive till the next warm day!


----------



## valeri (Sep 6, 2009)

Loved watching the video. We're looking forward to having an outdoor aviary someday soon -- for more rescues. It's so fun to watch them interact as a flock. (We have two rescues, indoors, though.)


----------



## MaryOfExeter (Sep 30, 2007)

Wow, 14F degrees here would definitely not be warm, haha  That sounds more like our low, with highs lately in the 40's


----------

